# Carl Bajema's Indoor Layout



## mggast (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi All,

I designed and have been building Carl Bajema's indoor G scale layout since early 2002. Two levels, over 800 feet of mainline on the upper level, folded dogbone. Depending on the amount of people available to manage the 6 ladder yard and other blocks/sidings, up to 10 trains could be run at one time.
I've moved from Grand Rapids, MI and for the most part, further construction on the layout is in question.
Many scratchbuild bridges, including an 8 foot long scratchbuilt trestle to a scratchbuild ore dock.
Carl has also be diagnosed with Parkinson's, sucks - Carl is a great guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He recently released one of his books related to the Interurban that ran from Grand Rapids, MI to Grand Haven and Muskegon, MI. Very nice.
I'll be posting some photos of the last contruction projects on the layout (2011).

Stan and one of his buddies visited Carl's during the early stages of the layout construction. Will post some photos of him running his kitbashed locos.

Anyway, I now live in Minneapolis, MN and not pursuing any model railroading until next year. 
Getting the shop set up, etc.

Will post some photos later.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I visited Carl's layout a couple of years ago with some friends. Carl is a great guy and has a very well built layout. And that ore dock and trestle are a work of art. I was very sorry to hear about Carl's health issues. I wish him the best and hope for many more years of good railroading activity. Marc, I met you at Tom Smith's last summer. It was great meeting you after hearing so much about you around the South West Michigan area.
Bob


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just be patient, Victor...









When the images are posted, you will be more than pleased... As Marc related, I visited Carl's layout many years ago when it was in the starting stages... Marc had some models on the layout that were and are outstanding.... 

Sorry to hear of Carl's malady, Marc.... Yes, Parkinson's is a bummer...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Patience is cool, but it's over a month since this has been posted. 

Based on your statement, how about you help Marc or Carl post the pictures? 


Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I was expecting Marc to post some good photos of his work on Carl's Railroad. But in the mean time here is something. I only took a few photos of Carl's and they didn't turn out the best. It was kind of dark and I didn't check what I had until after I had left.

 

It was tough to get photos because it's kind of crowded. This one doesn't show much but it gives you a little idea. And maybe with this one out there Marc will feel the need to get some good ones posted soon.
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's at least helpful to get an idea... was there a way to get between the two levels? 

Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

If I'm remembering correctly there was a way to get between the two levels. The railroad ran throughout his whole basement, but up above head level. At least above head level for most of us. 

This photo isn't very good at all but it might give you an idea of how most of it is located. 

 

These are two of my friends, they have no connection to the railroad. 
Bob


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! 

Looks almost like it 'stair steps' up - the table behind the guy in the first pic is six or eight inches higher than the one in front of him. Unless thats not part of the layout. 

With winter setting in, maybe I should blow away the cobwebs in my trainroom....I did build some passable buildings last year and made a start on the upper level....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes it a little tricky to build RR when over head. Looks nice tho. Later RJD


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

It did make it a little tough to run trains because the yards were overhead and you had to be on ladders to see where the trains were going, handling the switching, finding the cars you wanted, etc. Some platforms to stand on would make it much easier. Its a very interesting railroad, but tough to run for us shorter guys in it's present configuration. Might be good for NBA guys. But I think Carl was planning on doing something to make it easier to work on.

Bob


----------

